# 20% off Sale at CKS this weekend.



## bvwp1 (Oct 27, 2003)

August 12-14th. The entire store is 20% off ( excluding Jackson ) including an additional 20% off items already on sale. Come save big for 3 days. 

This offer is not available on line, but in our Buena Vista Store only.

CKS Summer Sale and Swap, Aug 12-14


----------

